# bad direct sound driver



## mansi_khetrapal (Sep 25, 2004)

hi 
i m not able to hear any sound.i get an error BadDirectSoundDriver error code:
8878000A.it tells me to install new drivers.how should i do that.pls help me.

thanks
mansi


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

can you give us some more details on the system you are running including the motherboard ?


----------

